# Creole...



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a cajin cookbook ...

i really think i would like to *specialize* in southern cooking after culinary school


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Real Cajun by David Link is good.

For general southern cuisine, I'm a fan of Damon Lee Fowler's books.

Others like James Villas, but I'm not as big a fan of his work. still worthwile certainly.

Paul Prudhomme is good too though his style is rather different from my perspective. Still very southern, just unique to him.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Cajun and creole are two different things, n'est ce pas?

I've heard real good things about Edna Lewis' stuff. She was a real pro.

There is also the Sylvia from Sylvia's that put out a cookbook. Dunno if it counts as southern if it's from Harlem.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm a little confused. You say "creole" in the subject line, then specify cajun in the text, and then talk about southern cooking. That's three different cuisines.

If you're totally new to cajun and creole cooking (they are not the same!) I'd recommend _Cajun and Creole Cooking with Miss Edie & the Colonel, _by Edie Hand & col. William g. Paul. The introductory and historical data is invaluable. The recipes need to be cherry picked, however, because they come dangerously close to all tasting the same---which is most certainly not true about either cajun or creole cooking.

For southern, I cast a second vote for Edna Lewis' writings if you're interested in real southern as opposed to the citified stuff found in many "southern" cookbooks and restaurants.

Keep in mind, too, that "southern" covers a lot of ground. A pilau from the Low Country, barbecue from Mephis, and burgoo from Kentucky are all southern in the truest sense of the word. But they have nothing else in common.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

To say nothing about the internecine strife over cornbread.


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

Probably the two best books you can get that will give you a GREAT overview of Cajun and Creole food:

The Encyclopedia of Cajun and Creole Cuisine, by John Folse - he's the expert on Cajun Cuisine and this is THE book about the subject. Should be on the bookshelf of every Cajun or Creole cook.


My New Orleans, by John Besh - truly a great narrative about growing up in the New Orleans area, with plenty of great stories.


Get those two books - they will keep you occupied for a year!

-Kevin

p.s. I consider myself to be well versed and nearly an expert at the subject. I spent most of my life in New Orleans and several years in Cajun country. I cook for a living, but Creole and Cajun food is my passion.


----------

